# My are rubbing in the sand!!!! Help



## vazadian21 (Jan 9, 2012)

Just started a new saltwater tank and most of my fish are rubbing against the sand and rocks. Not realted to ich what else could be causing this to happen? I would really appreciate it if i could get some feedback on what you think this may be.. Thanks Victoria


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

it could very well be ich, as it could be in their gills or not visably present. 

are they eating? is your temp stable and steady? what else is in the tank? what size tank, how long have you had it? what are your water parameters? and any other information you can include?


welcome to the forum.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Water parameters
Ammonia ?
Nitrites ?
Nitrates ?
Marine Ich/Cryptocaryon irritans - A Discussion of this Parasite and the Treatment Options Available, Part I by Steven Pro - Reefkeeping.com


----------

